# fun times on the 4th



## S Adams (Jul 6, 2012)

70 fish


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 6, 2012)

man yall wore em out!


----------



## S Adams (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! And just think batt died with 3hr to go!


----------



## drycreekboy (Jul 7, 2012)

looks like a good night man


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

awesome night


----------

